# Id please



## thedude8 (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## peanutpiranha (Dec 7, 2005)

Sorry havent got a clue!

Put some more pictures on, it's hard to tell from those..

What is it suppose to be, what did they say he was when you brought him?


----------



## thedude8 (Oct 6, 2008)

peanutpiranha said:


> Sorry havent got a clue!
> 
> Put some more pictures on, it's hard to tell from those..
> 
> What is it suppose to be, what did they say he was when you brought him?


sold as a brandtii.

Didnt look right though


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/pr...cat=p&id=17

Pygopristis denticulata 
Quite some time ago this species was mixed up with S. Brandtii in a publication. Its still common to see them wrongly Identified as Brandtii in aquarium fish stores.


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

thats 100% p; denticalus. 
looks like another fish store still using a 40 year old piranha book as reference material


----------



## thedude8 (Oct 6, 2008)

rhomkeeper said:


> thats 100% p; denticalus.
> looks like another fish store still using a 40 year old piranha book as reference material


so its about 5-6 inches. and I paid 50$ for it, did I get the wrong end of that deal?


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

not at all i have seen them smaller for that price.


----------



## thedude8 (Oct 6, 2008)

ARe they a pretty good species to keep. I really wanted a brandti or a elong. I am going to call the guy tomorrow and see if he will take him back, just wasnt what I was looking for.

The guy that owns the place is the only one that works there and is really nice always ask me about school and what not, hopefully he will take it back.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Probably a denticula.

no way its a serra


----------



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

They probably use the same supplier as Elmer Aquarium. Where you pick him up at?


----------



## thedude8 (Oct 6, 2008)

nataz said:


> They probably use the same supplier as Elmer Aquarium. Where you pick him up at?


alans pet and plants..

near waterfront in shadyside.

Owner says the guy he gets these from, he went to college with and just sells whatever he gets him. Either way the guy is a really nice dude and thats why I went into the place thinking I was buying something. Wanna support the small fish stores!!!! Hell most likely take it back.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

If he has more of these guys around the same size why not try having a group of them in that tank. That would be pretty awesome, then work on another tank and than get your other fish you want.


----------



## thedude8 (Oct 6, 2008)

Dr. Giggles said:


> If he has more of these guys around the same size why not try having a group of them in that tank. That would be pretty awesome, then work on another tank and than get your other fish you want.


I wish I had the tank space/money for that but im in a 1 bedroom apartment in my third year of college and will probably be moving within the next 3 years...


----------



## thedude8 (Oct 6, 2008)

thedude8 said:


> If he has more of these guys around the same size why not try having a group of them in that tank. That would be pretty awesome, then work on another tank and than get your other fish you want.


I wish I had the tank space/money for that but im in a 1 bedroom apartment in my third year of college and will probably be moving within the next 3 years...
[/quote]

well the owners convinced its a brandti and wont refund it. So the only thing he will do is take it back and give me his guyana rhom and I pay the difference


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

thedude8 said:


> If he has more of these guys around the same size why not try having a group of them in that tank. That would be pretty awesome, then work on another tank and than get your other fish you want.


I wish I had the tank space/money for that but im in a 1 bedroom apartment in my third year of college and will probably be moving within the next 3 years...
[/quote]

well the owners convinced its a brandti and wont refund it. So the only thing he will do is take it back and give me his guyana rhom and I pay the difference
[/quote]
i am suprised that he is even willing to do that much, i spent a lot of years working in a pet shop and our policy was once you buy it it's yours, no refunds, no exchanges.

if he still insists he is a brandtii click this link and print it out and show him he is wrong.
http://www.opefe.com/brandtii.html

if he still insists its a brandti after reading it, ask to see his degree in ichthology


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Better off showing this link: http://www.opefe.com/genusPygopristis.html

Those old Myers Piranha Book remain a problem on species ID.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

tank looks a little small and any mid sized fish...what size is it? i could be mistaken. a fyi and other members...you can mix them with silver dollars. i did it a while back. since they are similiar in appearance they tolerate silver dollars pretty well. i have hastatus to thank for that info, when i had my tank of dents up. but again, the tank may not be able to hold more than 1 fish that size.

that's a beautiful fish you have there, regardless that it is not a brandtii. my lfs has the same thing...labeling a detic as a brandtii. i tell them all the time but they refuse to listen.


----------



## thedude8 (Oct 6, 2008)

primetime3wise said:


> tank looks a little small and any mid sized fish...what size is it? i could be mistaken. a fyi and other members...you can mix them with silver dollars. i did it a while back. since they are similiar in appearance they tolerate silver dollars pretty well. i have hastatus to thank for that info, when i had my tank of dents up. but again, the tank may not be able to hold more than 1 fish that size.
> 
> that's a beautiful fish you have there, regardless that it is not a brandtii. my lfs has the same thing...labeling a detic as a brandtii. i tell them all the time but they refuse to listen.


Its a 55g was going to be a solo fish. Now got a 3 in solo guyana rhom in there for now.

I went to two other fish stores in the area and they all had detics labeled as brandtii's, its so annoying!


----------

